# Photoshoot with my horse,Turtle!



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Lovely pictures


----------



## WorthTheWait (May 27, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You guys look so cute together.


----------



## WorthTheWait (May 27, 2010)

Thanks so much! He's amazing


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Great photos I love the sun.


----------

